# Medication



## Janeym8 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok,having been in Spain for 2 months we have decided once our lease for accomodation runs out in Dec to return to the UK
OK i know many will say we haven given it enough time but we have our reasons for returning which i don want to divulge in here
My question is,not having a GP at the moment in either country im looking for reccomendations on the best way for hubby to get his medication
1 do we go on padron for the few months we have here and get allocated GP but we dont have insurance yet so could we just pay as needed? I dont know all the ins and out of this
2 return home earlier and regoster with gp in UK get meds and come back here as if on hol?

This is causing me no end of stress as we are neither here nor there at the moment


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

You don't say whether you believe you are entitled to free health services (as a pensioner for example) . If you don't then I suspect your only speedy option is to find a private doctor


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Janeym8 said:


> Ok,having been in Spain for 2 months we have decided once our lease for accomodation runs out in Dec to return to the UK
> OK i know many will say we haven given it enough time but we have our reasons for returning which i don want to divulge in here
> My question is,not having a GP at the moment in either country im looking for reccomendations on the best way for hubby to get his medication
> 1 do we go on padron for the few months we have here and get allocated GP but we dont have insurance yet so could we just pay as needed? I dont know all the ins and out of this
> ...


don't feel stressed about it - just think of it as an adventure!

as said, just going on the padrón won't get you a GP

I don't remember if you would be able to access healthcare via S1 etc., but as said, probably the easiest way would be to simply visit a private doctor & get a private prescription - even if you _could_ use the state system - all the paperwork would then have to 'undone' almost as soon as you had it 'done'

or even just ask at a farmacia to see if you can buy it - unless your husband needs a check up before the meds are prescribed

did you actually tell your GP in the UK that you were leaving? If not, they probably haven't removed you from their lists


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

If you know the medication he needs, have you tried buying it over the counter here? Most things are free to buy here unless you're talking Valium!

If you've only been here two months can he not fly back to see your old GP if necessary?


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Madliz said:


> If you know the medication he needs, have you tried buying it over the counter here? Most things do not need a prescription to buy here !


Don’t some people create problems for themselves. 

Janey, if you came to Spain intending to stay 3 months or more permanently, or if you stay that period, then you are obliged to register on the EU Citizen’s Register as being resident. 

If resident you are required to sign on the Padron. 

 If you are not resident (but you are: you have a lease for 6 mths so intended to stay more than 3 months) an EHIC will provide you with free medical cover. If you are resident then you should have applied to Newcastle for an SI to transfer to the health Spanish system.

It would seem you are between a rock and a hard place. Maybe you would be better to cut your losses and go back to UK now.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

> *larryzx*If you are not resident (but you are: you have a lease for 6 mths so intended to stay more than 3 months) an EHIC will provide you with free medical cover. If you are resident then you should have applied to Newcastle for an SI to transfer to the health Spanish system.


EHIC is only for emergency medical care, as explained here
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-new-video-how-use-your-ehic-card-abroad.html


----------



## Janeym8 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies
Yes we did intend to stay here for ever but circumstances have changed dramatically
We might still be registered with our gp in UK i will phone on Mon to check
We tried to get S1 before we moved as i have a long term disability but they wouldnt give it,or any of my benefits if im honest,to me
I will also ask at pharmacy to see if we can buy his medication,he still has a months worth left so we are not in dire straights,yet


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> EHIC is only for emergency medical care,


Healthcare in Spain - Healthcare abroad - NHS Choices
_Visitors to Spain

Your European Health Insurance Card (EHIC) will enable you to access the necessary state-provided healthcare in Spain at a reduced cost, or sometimes for free when on a temporary stay. The Spanish health authority determines what treatment is considered necessary and cannot wait until your return to the UK.

The EHIC also covers you for treatment of pre-existing medical conditions, although it does not cover you if you are travelling for the express purpose of obtaining medical treatment. In this case, see our section about Seeking medical treatment in Europe.

The EHIC also covers you for routine maternity care provided the reason for your visit is not specifically to give birth._


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

> We might still be registered with our gp in UK i will phone on Mon to check


Surely you will still be registered unless you informed them that you were leaving the country and de-registered? How else would you be taken off your GP's list?

I would say the first thing would be to check at the local farmacia. If in doubt, show them the medication you currently use and ask if they have the same available. A lot cheaper than return flights to see your GP in the UK.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Some benefit are transferable ie DLA ,carers allowance, AA, ESA are you sure you received the correct information when you left check out the Gov website exportability department. If that helps


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

larryzx said:


> _
> The EHIC also covers you for treatment of pre-existing medical conditions, although it does not cover you if you are travelling for the express purpose of obtaining medical treatment. In this case, see our section about Seeking medical treatment in Europe._


Yes, but this has a limit. I don't think that it covers pre exisisting conditions if you are living here.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, but this has a limit. I don't think that it covers pre exisisting conditions if you are living here.


it doesn't cover _anything _if you're living here


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, but this has a limit. I don't think that it covers pre exisisting conditions if you are living here.


The info I posted says it is for *temporary stays i.e.holiday*, but that being so it does existing conditions, providing the person did not come to Spain to obtain treatment. 

So a person on regular medication can get free treatment for that.

However, in the case Janey describes, they do not come within the EHIC rules as they came here intending to stay for at least 6 months.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

larryzx said:


> Healthcare in Spain - Healthcare abroad - NHS Choices
> _Visitors to Spain
> 
> Your European Health Insurance Card (EHIC) will enable you to access the necessary state-provided healthcare in Spain at a reduced cost, or sometimes for free when on a temporary stay. The Spanish health authority determines what treatment is considered necessary and cannot wait until your return to the UK.
> ...


I agree the OP should be entitled to use the EHIC, if they've only been here two months and are returning soon, they are clearly "visitors". Worth a try anyway - what's there to lose?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I agree the OP should be entitled to use the EHIC, if they've only been here two months and are returning soon, they are clearly "visitors". Worth a try anyway - what's there to lose?


so do I

assuming they haven't yet registered as resident, they are arguably on holiday until they have been here 3 months

yes, after that they should register as resident, & it really wouldn't be right to use the EHIC then (I mean after 3 months whether registered or not) 

and it seems pretty pointless registering if they are leaving a few weeks later


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

From what the OP said / implied, they probably do not have an EHIC, because they came here to stay, but now. for a reason they do not want to disclose, they have changed their minds. Hence the reason they took a 6 month lease.


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

My experience with the EHIC was it was very much a patch you up enough to get you on a plane home service. No longer term care or treatment.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

castaway06 said:


> My experience with the EHIC was it was very much a patch you up enough to get you on a plane home service. No longer term care or treatment.


A friend of mine had a hysterectomy on hers! It depends where you are.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

castaway06 said:


> My experience with the EHIC was it was very much a patch you up enough to get you on a plane home service. No longer term care or treatment.


Thats my understanding of how it should work. INT (Immediate, Necessary Treatment) only

Jo xxx


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> A friend of mine had a hysterectomy on hers! It depends where you are.


How did that happen? An "emergency" hysterectomy must be rare!
No doubt the EHIC is abused all the time. Trouble is, no one seems to do the checks, and no one is punished for it.How about a horrendous bill for hospital expenses presented to the offender?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

extranjero said:


> How did that happen? An "emergency" hysterectomy must be rare!
> No doubt the EHIC is abused all the time. Trouble is, no one seems to do the checks, and no one is punished for it.How about a horrendous bill for hospital expenses presented to the offender?


Who is the offender? Like many other places in Andalucia, in the past (this was four or five years ago) you could register at the consultorio with your EHIC card and get the same treatment as anyone else, indefinitely. The bill for treatment got passed back to the British government, I guess. I didn't do it myself because I had S1 cover and didn't need to. It's all changed now of course.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

extranjero said:


> How did that happen? An "emergency" hysterectomy must be rare!
> No doubt the EHIC is abused all the time. Trouble is, no one seems to do the checks, and no one is punished for it.How about a horrendous bill for hospital expenses presented to the offender?


When an EHIC is used Spain bills the country of origin, i.e. UK, for the total cost. So no one gets abused, except, I understand that when, say UK pay the bill, it is paid to the central medical administration in Madrid and does not get back to the centre which provided the treatment.

For those who are covered by the S1, and therefore registered in Spain, the UK pays something like 3,000 euros p.a. for each person, regardless of whether or not they need treatment during the year.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Who is the offender? Like many other places in Andalucia, in the past (this was four or five years ago) you could register at the consultorio with your EHIC card and get the same treatment as anyone else, indefinitely. The bill for treatment got passed back to the British government, I guess. I didn't do it myself because I had S1 cover and didn't need to. It's all changed now of course.


The EHIC card ,even four or five years ago was never intended to be used like that in any region. It was purely for emergency treatment on holiday.
It was never to be used for treatment to an existing condition.
If someone fell and broke their hip, that's an emergency, but if someone was waiting for a hip OP in the UK then they were not supposed to come to Spain and use it for an elective OP.
I cannot understand how someone managed to get a hysterectomy in that way


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> The EHIC card ,even four or five years ago was never intended to be used like that in any region. It was purely for emergency treatment on holiday.
> It was never to be used for treatment to an existing condition.
> If someone fell and broke their hip, that's an emergency, but if someone was waiting for a hip OP in the UK then they were not supposed to come to Spain and use it for an elective OP.
> I cannot understand how someone managed to get a hysterectomy in that way


whether it was meant to be or not - I know people who have managed to get permanent SIP cards/tarjetas sanitaria by handing over the EHIC at the salud years ago

they should never have been issued of course, & I have no idea if they knew they shouldn't & were trying it on, or if it was just a mistake by the salud

but the fact remains, that these people, some of whom live here full time (so would be entitled to healthcare anyway if registered as resident before 4/2012, although some I know aren't ) & some who just come for lots of holidays in their holiday home

those who don't live here (or maybe aren't registered here & still have a GP in the UK....) have full access to healthcare in two countries, & play what I call 'the healthcare game' - choosing to have ops etc wherever they get the first appointment....

totally wrong - & who is paying for it?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

extranjero said:


> The EHIC card ,even four or five years ago was never intended to be used like that in any region. It was purely for emergency treatment on holiday.
> It was never to be used for treatment to an existing condition.
> If someone fell and broke their hip, that's an emergency, but if someone was waiting for a hip OP in the UK then they were not supposed to come to Spain and use it for an elective OP.
> I cannot understand how someone managed to get a hysterectomy in that way


Be that as it may, she was diagnosed here, and had the op here, all using the EHIC. And as I said, it was common practice in this area. Maybe the Andalucian health authority was more concerned about people getting the treatment they needed than how it got paid for.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Be that as it may, she was diagnosed here, and had the op here, all using the EHIC. And as I said, it was common practice in this area. Maybe the Andalucian health authority was more concerned about people getting the treatment they needed than how it got paid for.


The Concejero de Salud of the Junta de Andalucia never refuses emergency treatment of any kind to anyone in need. 
It is run by a PSOE - IU Coalition.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, but emergency hysterectomy ?


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

extranjero said:


> Yes, but emergency hysterectomy ?


I would assume that was the diagnosis (emergency) of the doctor whom she consulted. And, as UK NHS would have paid, (sent an account) I do not see there would have been any problem.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> I would assume that was the diagnosis (emergency) of the doctor whom she consulted. And, as UK NHS would have paid, (sent an account) I do not see there would have been any problem.


but what about in the scenario I gave


who pays then?


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

larryzx said:


> I would assume that was the diagnosis (emergency) of the doctor whom she consulted. And, as UK NHS would have paid, (sent an account) I do not see there would have been any problem.


I get the feeling, ? Wrong , ( if so, sorry!) that this was not an emergency, as that would be rare,but one that was perhaps requested in Spain where it would have been quicker than going on a long waiting list in the UK. 
I have known people living here full time who have boasted of having treat/ operations via the EHIC in the past.
Hopefully they would not get away with this now.
That's not what the EHIC is for!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> but what about in the scenario I gave
> who pays then?


I have no idea, As someone posted,, what happened is in effect impossible according to the regulations between UK and Spain. Please note I am not saying it did not happen, just that the regs do not permit it, but we are in Spain !


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

larryzx said:


> I have no idea, As someone posted,, what happened is in effect impossible according to the regulations between UK and Spain. Please note I am not saying it did not happen, just that the regs do not permit it, but we are in Spain !


... and as you know, Spain is woefully behind on this sort of thing (using correct forms, EU policies etc.)

In some areas of Spain, they are still insisting on the E111 form which was replaced by the EHIC many years ago (2006) - by EU rules, the E111 was phased out COMPLETELY a couple of years ago (I think).


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> ... and as you know, Spain is woefully behind on this sort of thing (using correct forms, EU policies etc.)
> 
> In some areas of Spain, they are still insisting on the E111 form which was replaced by the EHIC many years ago (2006) - by EU rules, the E111 was phased out COMPLETELY a couple of years ago (I think).


That's interesting, or do you think that like others elsewhere, they just use the old terminology as they 'know' everyone understands what they mean, i.e. by asking for an E111 everyone will know they mean EHIC, as it's the name everyone still uses for for it ! (as in Residencia / EU Registration which was phased out in 2007 by EU Rules too).


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

extranjero said:


> I get the feeling, ? Wrong , ( if so, sorry!) that this was not an emergency, as that would be rare,but one that was perhaps requested in Spain where it would have been quicker than going on a long waiting list in the UK.
> I have known people living here full time who have boasted of having treat/ operations via the EHIC in the past.
> Hopefully they would not get away with this now.
> That's not what the EHIC is for!


No, there was no question of avoiding waiting lists in the UK or anything else. She was resident in Spain, registered at the consultorio with her EHIC card, saw her doctor here regularly and was diagnosed as needing a hysterectomy. It's not a question of "getting away with" anything. As I keep saying, as far as the staff at the consultorio was concerned, it was a legitimate way of obtaining healthcare.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> No, there was no question of avoiding waiting lists in the UK or anything else. She was resident in Spain, registered at the consultorio with her EHIC card, saw her doctor here regularly and was diagnosed as needing a hysterectomy. It's not a question of "getting away with" anything. As I keep saying, as far as the staff at the consultorio was concerned, it was a legitimate way of obtaining healthcare.


that's _exactly _the same situation as people I know

they had SIP cards which were issued when they presented their EHICs at the centro de salud


as far as the 'system' was concerned, they were well & truly a part of it


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> that's _exactly _the same situation as people I know
> 
> they had SIP cards which were issued when they presented their EHICs at the centro de salud
> 
> as far as the 'system' was concerned, they were well & truly a part of it


That being so then either the NHS are not paying the Spanish medical system the 3,000 € p.a. for patients, as they would had they been registered correctly on an E111 or S1, and/or Spain is not billing the NHS for any treatment provided.

Either way it is not correct, albeit that the patient was not to blame. 

That being so the patients should now apply for the S1 and present it so that the payment system can kick in, otherwise Spain is being defrauded. That it is by error does not change that. Bit like getting a credit in one's bank account by error and keeping it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> That being so then either the NHS are not paying the Spanish medical system the 3,000 € p.a. for patients, as they would had they been registered correctly on an E111 or S1, and/or Spain is not billing the NHS for any treatment provided.
> 
> Either way it is not correct, albeit that the patient was not to blame.
> 
> That being so the patients should now apply for the S1 and present it so that the payment system can kick in, otherwise Spain is being defrauded. That it is by error does not change that. Bit like getting a credit in one's bank account by error and keeping it.


that's what I said - it's not correct - nor is it right nor fair


but it DID happen

& I have told (some) of these people that they shouldn't have the card .... they don't care - they're just happy to have healthcare


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

larryzx said:


> That's interesting, or do you think that like others elsewhere, they just use the old terminology as they 'know' everyone understands what they mean, i.e. by asking for an E111 everyone will know they mean EHIC, as it's the name everyone still uses for for it ! (as in Residencia / EU Registration which was phased out in 2007 by EU Rules too).


Nope, I've helped a couple of people where the authorities have rejected the EHIC and insisted on the old E111 and E121 forms.

Luckily, at that time, I was able to produce the necessary documentation from their own 'bosses' which explained that these had been phased out - so all was good in the end.

Just goes to show how slowly things work in Spain (sometimes) and how, as you point out, old terminology sticks.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

*Conflicting advice*

I have just been re-reading a thread which was closed where someone was asking how they could obtain a prescription here in Spain. I guess it was closed as most people kept insisting that the person sorted out the problem in the UK when they had made it clear that was not an option. But in many other cases people were saying that EHIC was only for emergency treatment which is not correct, it also covers treatment for existing conditions as long as the person hasn't gone abroad for that express purpose. A bit of a silly statement to my mind, it should be more specific but obtaining necessary prescriptions is obviously not included in that perception. However, the same people were saying to OP in this thread that as they hadn't registered here and were in the correct time frame to be considered "visitors" they should go to their nearest medical centre to make an appointment to obtain the required prescriptions. I wonder why this information wasn't given to the person who posted their question on the thread titled "Repeat prescriptions". I would have posted but by the time I saw the thread it had been closed. If you are on holiday and you need a prescription or blood tests or whatever for an illness you have you go to the local medical centre and make an appointment. You don't have to be registered with a GP for this, if you are on holiday you get assigned the doctor who has free time to see you, the same as Spanish nationals who are on holiday in other towns, living there temporarily or visiting family. 
I have also tried to access a video posted on how to use your card but I got a message saying the video didn't exist.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

anles said:


> I have just been re-reading a thread which was closed where someone was asking how they could obtain a prescription here in Spain. I guess it was closed as most people kept insisting that the person sorted out the problem in the UK when they had made it clear that was not an option. But in many other cases people were saying that EHIC was only for emergency treatment which is not correct, it also covers treatment for existing conditions as long as the person hasn't gone abroad for that express purpose. A bit of a silly statement to my mind, it should be more specific but obtaining necessary prescriptions is obviously not included in that perception. However, the same people were saying to OP in this thread that as they hadn't registered here and were in the correct time frame to be considered "visitors" they should go to their nearest medical centre to make an appointment to obtain the required prescriptions. I wonder why this information wasn't given to the person who posted their question on the thread titled "Repeat prescriptions". I would have posted but by the time I saw the thread it had been closed. If you are on holiday and you need a prescription or blood tests or whatever for an illness you have you go to the local medical centre and make an appointment. You don't have to be registered with a GP for this, if you are on holiday you get assigned the doctor who has free time to see you, the same as Spanish nationals who are on holiday in other towns, living there temporarily or visiting family.
> I have also tried to access a video posted on how to use your card but I got a message saying the video didn't exist.


the main reason that thread was closed was because he said he was still in the UK with a prescription in his hand - & wanted to use that prescription in Spain - which of course he couldn't - & it was going round in circles!!

yes of course with an EHIC you can do as you suggest, but that's not what he wanted to do - he wanted to use his UK prescription

the doc. provided on post #8 on that thread does say that he could use the EHIC in a centro de salud, though........... I posted that when we weren't sure where he was or what he really wanted!

& post #9 jojo actually suggested that he could go to a doctor or hospital here with his EHIC


is this the video? Produced by UKinSpain Health Care In Spain | Working through the British consulate looking to offer information on health care requirements for UK residents living and working in Spain


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> the main reason that thread was closed was because he said he was still in the UK with a prescription in his hand - & wanted to use that prescription in Spain - which of course he couldn't - & it was going round in circles!!
> 
> yes of course with an EHIC you can do as you suggest, but that's not what he wanted to do - he wanted to use his UK prescription
> 
> ...


I doubt it. That one's pretty dire and gives very little info. It's probably the one I tried to post earlier on but it doesn't work either. I'll post on this thread by UK in Spain and see if it gets a reply
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-new-video-how-use-your-ehic-card-abroad.html


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I doubt it. That one's pretty dire and gives very little info. It's probably the one I tried to post earlier on but it doesn't work either. I'll post on this thread by UK in Spai and see if it gets a reply
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-new-video-how-use-your-ehic-card-abroad.html


it's the most recent one about using the EHIC - s maybe it has replaced the one which no longer works?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> it's the most recent one about using the EHIC - s maybe it has replaced the one which no longer works?


Probably, but then they should've updated the link on the forum


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Probably, but then they should've updated the link on the forum


where do you think I got it 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...living-spain/486914-keep-out-burn-summer.html


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> where do you think I got it
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...living-spain/486914-keep-out-burn-summer.html


OOps!
Beter keep off this thread!
PS But it's really not very useful is it - the video I mean


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

anles said:


> I have just been re-reading a thread which was closed where someone was asking how they could obtain a prescription here in Spain. I guess it was closed as most people kept insisting that the person sorted out the problem in the UK when they had made it clear that was not an option. But in many other cases people were saying that EHIC was only for emergency treatment which is not correct, it also covers treatment for existing conditions as long as the person hasn't gone abroad for that express purpose. A bit of a silly statement to my mind, it should be more specific but obtaining necessary prescriptions is obviously not included in that perception. However, the same people were saying to OP in this thread that as they hadn't registered here and were in the correct time frame to be considered "visitors" they should go to their nearest medical centre to make an appointment to obtain the required prescriptions. I wonder why this information wasn't given to the person who posted their question on the thread titled "Repeat prescriptions". I would have posted but by the time I saw the thread it had been closed. If you are on holiday and you need a prescription or blood tests or whatever for an illness you have you go to the local medical centre and make an appointment. You don't have to be registered with a GP for this, if you are on holiday you get assigned the doctor who has free time to see you, the same as Spanish nationals who are on holiday in other towns, living there temporarily or visiting family.
> I have also tried to access a video posted on how to use your card but I got a message saying the video didn't exist.


The post you're talking about was someone who wanted his UK prescription filled in Spain - he claimed he was in the UK. 

The answer was that he should get the script filled prior to travelling and no, a UK script isn't valid or useable in Spain. Also regardless if he had gone down the EHIC route, he would have to pay for the meds. We said all of that in the thread

The post was close at the OPs request

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> OOps!
> Beter keep off this thread!
> PS But it's really not very useful is it - the video I mean


that I agree with


----------

